# I don't have enough...



## abratforarat (Jan 12, 2014)

Money!! This is my rats fault. Not that I blame them... But they chew my clothes, my mom gets mad, and now she's threatening to make me pay for my own clothes! I don't have enough money, and I don't allowance, I am only 13, and she seems SERIOUS!!! UUUGGGHHH!! I don't know what to do! I don't have many clothes as it is...We spend too much on food!!!! Not faaaairr!!!


----------



## Gribouilli (Dec 25, 2015)

Here's what I do. I got cheap Walmart clothes I only wear when I play with my rats. ALL of them have holes in them, lol. You only need a few, but you need to remember to wear them or you will keep getting more clothes with holes in them. I understand that your mom gets frustrated though.


----------



## abratforarat (Jan 12, 2014)

Unfor, they get in my dresser and eat all me good clothes!! And I checked, she's serious. I rlly want to spend money on my rats and other companions (pets) and donating to sanctuarys. Now? I need to afford clothes.


----------



## artgecko (Nov 26, 2013)

Easy, easy solution: Don't let them free rang in your room. That's it.... If I was your mom, I'd be mad about it too lol. Find a rat-proof place to let them play. I had to let mine play in the bathroom because it was the safest room with the least things they could get into. 

Also, make sure you supervise them while they are out... don't let them free range for any amount of time without you watching them. If you see them going towards your dresser, stop them. Also, plug up the holes or ways they are getting into it and /or make sure the drawers are closed when they are out. 

They are your pets, so it is your responsibility to keep them from being in places they shouldn't be or destroying things they shouldn't destroy. Find a way to prevent the problem from happening, or suck it up and buy your own clothes. 

When you are an adult, you have to pay for anything your pets destroy... if my rats break any of my things or chew my clothes, I have to pay for it. If your parents are paying for your clothing and things in your room, I could totally understand them not wanting to replace things the rats chew... From their point of view, you are wasting what they spent their hard-earned money on and I get that. Because of that, you need to be the best steward of the things they buy for you and take care of them and also monitor the safety of your rats as well... It is not safe for them to be inside drawers chewing on clothing... They could get stuck in a hole in the clothing and choke, choke on thread, get stuck in a hole in the dresser, get squished by a drawer closing, etc.


----------



## Nieve5552 (May 20, 2014)

Just make sure your clothes are closed away in your dresser? Id be annoyed if all perfectly-good clothes were being ruined for no good reason, when there are people in the world who cant even afford proper clothing at all. There is already a high rate of wastage in fashion, no need to fuel it more, its not good for the environment. Just keep all your clothes out of the rats' reach while free ranging, its quite easy to do.


----------



## abratforarat (Jan 12, 2014)

Fooooooooooo Ik. Thx guys. Does anyone know of super cheap teen clothes stores?


----------



## Kamira (Jul 15, 2015)

The stigma against Wal-Mart clothes is really not that prevalent . . . If your mom is serious, they're cheap and lots of them are made out of good material for "Everyday low prices!" Just go buy some basic tank-tops, some v-neck ts, and one or two zip-up jackets fashionable enough to wear indoors. Don't tuck in the tank and let it come out below the shirt a little bit and above the neck. Every time you mix up the colors, you have a new outfit that looks nice and proper, plus you can wear them with any kind of pants. 

If it were me though I'd just buy some plastic seal-able bins to keep your clothes away from your rats, plus have rat-clothes you wear when you handle them.


----------



## abratforarat (Jan 12, 2014)

OOOOOH! Thanks a lot!!


----------



## Grotesque (Mar 19, 2014)

When I was 13, I was a thrift shop junkie. I still am... but back then I loved spending my allowance on clothes that were unique. I'd put together really fun outfits and I NEVER looked like anyone else. Then again... it was the early 90s and looking like you shopped at a thrift store was the trendy thing. 

Anyway... that probably isn't your thing but you could always try there. 

Also, free range where they can't destroy anything. Simple as that.  I know its frustrating but its part of owning rats. If you don't want holes in anything, don't have a rat. HaHa I learned that the hard way.


----------

